# Outlook: Mails in Unterordner werden nach best. Datum nicht angezeigt



## Vinc (25. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe in Outlook 2007 Unterordner (IMAP) angelegt. Seit einiger Zeit werden die Mails, die ich vom Haupt- in den Unterordner verschiebe nicht mehr angezeigt. Über die Windows Vista Suche finde ich die Mails, kann sie dann öffnen, aber den Pfad nicht nachverfolgen.
Wenn ich den Unterordner neu anlege, funktioniert die Sache einwandfrei, aber die Lösung kann ja nicht darin liegen, jeden Monat den Unterordner neu anzulegen (Autoarchivierung ist deaktiviert).

Woran kann das liegen? Tips?
Danke und Grüße,
Vinc

PS: Provider sind Strato und 1und1.


----------



## alexanderthiel (26. März 2010)

Hi Vinc,
zum einen kannst Du
Menüleiste ^ Ansicht ^ Aktuelle Ansicht....
die Ansicht anpassen,
zum anderen
Menüleiste ^ Extras ^ Regeln und Benachrichtigungen...
bestimmen, welche Mail wohin abgelegt wird.
Wenn das  nicht weiterhilft, kannst Du die Mail, die Du gerade geöffnet hast, Speichern unter... auf dem Desktop oder so.


----------

